# Turn Table project



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have no idea what I am doing here but trying to scratch build a turn table for the storage bench in the basement. I have the table built (should have made it bigger). Picked up a free, wooden lazy susan from a good friend today. It has ball bearings and is quite nice and I thought the wooden one would be best to carve down etc. ANYWAY, I kind of laid it out to support the dream a bit and realized... IT TOO needs to be bigger! Therefore, please grab your tape measure and get me some lengths on these engines. LGB Mikado, Dash 9 / Mac etc. Anything bigger than this will be a visiting engine and will have to be seperated or backed out or left out in the yard to begin with. While waiting for the switcher to bring it's train during ops session. 
Pictured is a 2 foot piece of track on the Susan and I am thinking a 4' piece would be better, except, my table is ONLY 4' wide! HELP!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
 
 I would make it just a bit longer then your longest engine.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John, 
What is your minimum mainline diameter? That is what determins which rolling stock we can host. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A Susan is too small ;get a Birtha.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Lazy Birtha's should be allot easier to find in today's day and age for sure! I already have a lazy Jodi but I can't get her to turn into anything? 
10' John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

take the board off the roller bearing and make your own board to remount.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what did on outdoor benchwork 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13655


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Richard! Anyone have some pictures of the "roller catches" or any other type of mechanism to hold it in places to allign track?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't run Dismal, so I can't tell you which of them can/can't handle 10' D curves.... but this forum should have some people that do. 

Maybe one or two will stumble in and let you know. 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to Richard, I now have a spin on the Goodson Patented Turntable of my own.
Started off with a wooden lazy Suzan (donated by the original tinkerman, Dr. B-rad Branum)









Disassemble









Going to need a nice smooth floor to roll on so I soon discovered an old HO board a neighbor gave me once for the Christmas tree. It's same as peg board w/out the holes.
Noah says.... (feel free to caption his expression, lol)








"NOT THIS DADDY!"









trimmed the smaller bearing part of the Susan to 5 1/2" (not using the larger piece for this project, but never throw anything away eh)









Here is the tt at 5" wide x 34 1/4" long! Just enough for my LGB Mikado and hope a Dash 9 will fit as well. ???
The rail will be 34 1/2" and the hole in table cut to 35 1/4" Dia. I hope my calculations are correct in the end.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That HO train board appears to be Tempered Masonite. I'd suggest sealing it before you stick it in the pit. 
When Masonite absorbs water it puffs out never to lie flat again! 

I'd also suggest a center pivot to maintain proper spacing as your table revolves, the balls in the raceway may wander slightly depending on the application of the turning force and if your pit walls are close, may bind. 

Noah; see's his empire shrinking! "But Daddy, you said when I got bigger I could have the smaller trains!" 

John is that your toupe` in the red bag? 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

basement, no water. Got center pivot screw hole in the tt drilled. 
red bag? 
hehe, we also have a 4x8 HO layout I have been trying to BURN and make more room for G, kids keep postponing it! lol


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John; 

I think the other John is referring to the small dog that is sleeping in his red doggy bed in your first photo from today's date. 

David Meashey


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

OH, hehe 
That's Maximus Valentino Bible - my buddy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a Yorkie. They love trains. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have thoroughly enjoyed this project so far. Another thanks to Richard for the lead! 
I decided, what the heck on the stress of this portion and just got 'er dun








a little rough on the edges but I am happy with it.








I had a box full of 3-4" sections of deck spindles that I thought I would NEVER use! again, never throw it away...








*She spins like it's on ice! * Next I will pick up a "roller catch" they use on cabinets etc. and mount to the bottom of the tt - not sure yet as for the "bumps" on the table for the roller to set in...???
Will also need to stain and finish the tt etc.
Question: What should I use on the top surface of the table? I thought of green felt or roofing paper like Marty used outside but... mine is inside and needs to look like a real yard - paint?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Add a small lip around and thow some dirt on it. I'd fix it with diluted Matte Medium, pre sprayed with wet water... a drop or two of liquid Ivory soap in a large spray bottle. The soap breaks surface tension and eliminates beading. Continue your outside ballast inside. 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

real dirt? what about some live plantings and grow lights too? I do have a 6 year old, 3 cats and a Yorky in a pear tree. 
lol I use ag lime outside and thought of switching to chicken grit inside but a 50 lbs. bag was like $9 last time I checked, is this high $$$ ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

yep Real Dirt, clean dirt, but glued down. 

I like pears. 

Some folks use cat litter, but I always thought that was tempting nature (of cats) too much.... 

John


----------



## jparis153d (Feb 14, 2010)

Autozone or similar sells 8 lb bags for around $2.99 if I recall. It looks pretty decent and like cat kitter will absorb the glue and really hold in place. The name on the bag is simply "Safety Absorbent". 8 lbs goes a pretty long way and it's cheap.

Jim


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I repeat.... 

3 CATS IN the House!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 04 Jan 2011 07:09 PM 
Question: What should I use on the top surface of the table? I thought of green felt or roofing paper like Marty used outside but... mine is inside and needs to look like a real yard - paint? 


Since it is indoors, why not use ground cover like HO and other smaller scales use. Woodland Scenics ground cover is the most popular and likely the easiest to find.

For around the turntable I'd suggest some dark ballast.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

After a pause between the basic construction and the finish detailing (ugh) why do I hesitate and stress, it was fun....

*6 1/2" cross ties in place*









*walk the plank ing Matey! RRRRRR*









*One side of the cat walk finished and happy with the results. *


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*What the heck.... finished it (at least the turning part)... what do you guys think? * 








I sure wish I could take better pictures!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Good job John... Looks great*[/i]..


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice John....great work! 

BTW I got your email about my pix disappearing. I replied twice to your email but it was returned both times "undeliverable". Anyway the photos are back up today. Just a glitch on the site I guess. Happens sometimes when someone's working on the website.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great John, when can ya come out and do one for me this spring??????? Hah LOL On my to do list clear at the top somewhere!! Regal


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey John, that turntable is looking really good!! 

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like Marty was right...ya done good, 
except it's kind of naked around it.... ha ha. 

John


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking turntable. To cover the table, I would paint it with a thick coat of brown latex paint. While it is still wet sprinkle on dry sifted dirt. When the paint drys, it glues the dirt down and it looks like real dirt. I use this all the time on my indoor modeling. 

Terl


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

That sounds like a plan Terl... but all my "dirt" is either frozen or wil be muddy when thawed! 

I decided to brick the pit wall and should look good after some weathering...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*Still need to paint and detail etc. but it was nice to layout shiny new LGB track that's been in there boxes for years!*
* I will replace with Train Li Display Track as soon as I can make some bonus $$$ (April?)
*








*Up a pretty steep grade but will have switch Engines to help. *










*This is the way out and in from the front yard. Put in a siding for the Switcher.*
*Engineer takes it to the window to let traffic in, following down the grade and assist in braking if needed.*
* Then can shove cars onto turntable after leading engine makes turn and back onto the outbound siding.*
*makes sense to me, lol

NOW - I need to name the basement area and need some ideas! 
Down Under?
Hurryville? 
HELP!
*


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Spinner Yard ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why would the switcher shove cars on the turn table, other than a few passenger cars, most cars never need turning? 
Say from behind a string of cars you push one on.... how does it get off? ,,,the 0-5-0 yard goat? 
Prototypically only engines cross a TT, the yard lead would go beside the TT keeping clear of the engine facilities. 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks John! you have opened my eyes a bit. My logic is to store cars on these sidings (table) as well as engines. I have two 0-4-0 LGB "goats" to do the switching duties.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Feb 22, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 20 Jan 2011 06:53 PM 
*NOW - I need to name the basement area and need some ideas! 
Down Under?
Hurryville? 
HELP!

*Dante's Junction
(The track doesn't exactly spriral, but it does have some turns as it decends)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking turntable. Is it going to be powered? Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys, no powered - the ends bow up and down making the loading difficult - need to do something


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's why you see a ring of rail in the pits, balancing a loco was always part of the turn as well. 
In leiu of the rail add tapered shims, trapazodial, flat on top, angled sides or a solid ring of wood to act as a slider... 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT 
A MANS GOT TO DO,, WHAT A MANS GOT TO DO!!! 
Make those trains earn their keep.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 27 Jan 2011 07:05 AM 
That's why you see a ring of rail in the pits, balancing a loco was always part of the turn as well. 
In leiu of the rail add tapered shims, trapazodial, flat on top, angled sides or a solid ring of wood to act as a slider... 

John 
wood sliders it is, works like a charm....


----------

